# New Watch



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

hello ive been wanting an old military was not sure what kind yet been looking on ebay liked this omega ww1 watch how do u tell if its genuine and what kind of strap would the original of been.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=330322901330


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

eleven said:


> hello ive been wanting an old military was not sure what kind yet been looking on ebay liked this omega ww1 watch how do u tell if its genuine and what kind of strap would the original of been.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=330322901330


this is a piece of junk!....not original, a puttogether watch. The dial is a redial or made new.


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the reply been looing at a few on ebay thinking of bidding for this 1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=360147153977

could u tell me if this is genuine


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

eleven said:


> thanks for the reply been looing at a few on ebay thinking of bidding for this 1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=360147153977
> 
> could u tell me if this is genuine


also a "homemade" watch...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

How on earth can you tell? :notworthy:


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for letting me no am wantin to get an old genuine military watch soon any advice of how to get a genuine one


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

what about this one also what is this worth round about

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-OMEGA-SEA...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

eleven said:


> what about this one also what is this worth round about
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-OMEGA-SEA...%3A1%7C294%3A50


From my basic studies, I'm guessing real, but I'd wait for the expert to reply!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

eleven said:


> what about this one also what is this worth round about
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-OMEGA-SEA...%3A1%7C294%3A50


This is a Omega Seamaster 300 made from new parts (NOS) by Watchco in Australia.....a very nice watch, but not military and not "vintage"....I would value it to $1400- $1500.

Good luck!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

eleven said:


> thanks for letting me no am wantin to get an old genuine military watch soon any advice of how to get a genuine one


first of all, beware of watches from Ukraina!...I would suggest you to go to MWR, the Military Watch Resource, and their buy and sell forum

Good luck!


----------

